# Heat Sealing Bags



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering what equipment is needed to heat seal your bags?

If you don't know what I'm talking about, what I mean, is packaging your shirts in clear plastic bags. It looks really professional IMO.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use poly bags for my product (Not tees)and I have a heat sealer. Check out paper Mart out of Los Angeles.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Uline has heat sealers, too, as well as bags, but they're WAY more expensive there.

Look on Ebay. 

I believe that bags themselves are called Poly Tubing. It comes in a roll, and you cut it off the roll as you need it.


----------



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

Would any of these work?

GBC HEAT SEAL H535 TURBO with $ 50 Free Supplies - eBay (item 180204286069 end time Jan-12-08 06:34:48 PST)

Tube heat sealer Accu-seal 20-132 for pharmacy or lab - eBay (item 280193468087 end time Jan-24-08 20:19:33 PST)

Photo Dry Mount Seal Commercial 200 Heat Press Laminate - eBay (item 320205005894 end time Jan-14-08 09:17:20 PST)

8" Impulse Heat SEALER Cut &Seal + FREE SHRINKWRAP Bags - eBay
 (item 200191628207 end time Jan-19-08 16:40:15 PST)

COMMERCIAL HEAT SEAL SHRINK WRAPPER SYSTEM DELI WRAP - eBay (item 180207273276 end time Jan-22-08 19:26:30 PST)

GBC H450 HeatSeal Laminator Heat Seal - eBay (item 350012637213 end time Jan-13-08 20:00:00 PST)


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

For this application you'd be looking for an impulse heat sealer like the 8" one in the fourth link, but you'd need prolly a 16" sealer minimum. 

Most of the others seem to be for laminating sheets of paper, etc.


----------

